# как заставить играть midi через alsa ?

## bobdva

звук: i810

alsa: 0.9.x

поставил и настроил alsa вродьбы всё правильно, как сказано в мануале

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/alsa-guide.xml

всё, что нужно (xmms,mplayer) играет нормально звук через alsa

поставил ещё и плюгин для xmms для того,чтобы тот играл midi

но!!! играть-то вроде и играет, а звука нет! :Crying or Very sad: 

то же самое и с rosegarden

```
$ pmidi -l

 Port     Client name                       Port name

```

выкачал sfx-банк памяти для SoundBlaster-а, пытаюсь подгрузить 

```
$ sfxload /usr/share/sfbank/8MBGMSFX.SF2

/dev/sequencer: No such device

```

что делать и как заставит играть миди?

----------

## Bor81

А какой плагин к xmms ?

Там кроме как  xmms-midi к timidity++ нету ничего

то есть под алса нету тоже

у меня испокон веков стоит timidity++

ну еще стоит к нему прикрутить timidity-eawpatches

а то ведь и правда не будет звук выдавать  :Smile: 

Хочу заметить что сам pmidi не пробовал даже

есть причины попробовать ?

ЗЫ: а вот если бы мне кто расказал как заставить xmms играть kar файлы  :Smile: 

----------

## bobdva

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

> А какой плагин к xmms ?
> 
> Там кроме как  xmms-midi к timidity++ нету ничего
> 
> то есть под алса нету тоже
> ...

 

плагин именно xmms-midi , поставил и timidity-eawpatches, но от этого звук при воспроизведении midi не появился...

зачем pmidi ?   :Confused:  ну чтобы хоть как-то проверить как играет...

----------

## Bor81

Важный момент

по крайней мере раньше им был

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bor@work bor $ ll /etc/timidity.cfg
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           32 2003-10-13 11:26 /etc/timidity.cfg -> /usr/share/timidity/timidity.cfg
> ...

 

ну и естесвенно правильно настроить timidity.cfg

----------

## bobdva

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

> Важный момент
> 
> по крайней мере раньше им был
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

это всё хорошо, но это midi конвертируется в wav и играется именно wav

а мне хочется,чтобы играл чисто midi (как в rosegarden)

----------

## bobdva

 *bobdva wrote:*   

>  *Bor81 wrote:*   Важный момент
> 
> по крайней мере раньше им был
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

вопрос решается как 

```
 $ timidity -iA &
```

----------

## Bor81

Раскажу свою ситуацию

поставил pmidi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bor@work bor $ pmidi -l
> 
>  Port     Client name                       Port name
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> bor@work bor $ echo $ALSA_OUTPUT_PORTS
> 
> 65:0, 65:1, 65:2, 65:3
> 
> 

 

но pmidi что-то тужится-тужится но звук не выдает  :Sad: 

попробовал 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bor@work bor $ timidity -iA &
> 
> Requested buffer size 32768, fragment size 8192
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> bor@work bor $ pmidi -p "128:0 128:1" /home/bor/store/MIDi/Australia/Kylie_Minogue/Kylie_Minogue_-_In_your_eyes.mid
> 
> Requested buffer size 32768, fragment size 8192
> 
> ALSA pcm 'default' set buffer size 32768, period size 8192 bytes
> ...

 

помогло звук есть, но и вопросы есть (даже скорей замечания)

ИМХО звук все равно идет с помощью 

 *Quote:*   

>  играется именно wav 

  ?!

И почему все таки pmidi не играет через *родные* порты (на встроенных в звуковуху звуках) ?

----------

